# How I feel about my camera!



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## toddlajoie (Sep 23, 2010)

D700's are pretty sweet, I wouldn't want to eat one tho...


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 23, 2010)

Well technically I only have a D100 but I still feel the same way about it. I think it is way too smart for me.


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 26, 2010)

Rob,
All DSLR's require time to learn to use properly. If you are willing to do this grab a book called "Understanding Exposure" By Brian Peterson. Once you understand what everything does, you will understand what your camera does. I used to be clueless about my DSLR, but after reading this book, I understand it better.

I would love to have a Nikon and add it to my collection. Well my collection only contains a Pentax, but you have to start somewhere.


----------

